# AMC Flash



## deela (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm trying to find out info on this old bike I have. I's all original except the tires.   cir. 1950's possibly.  Anyone heard of or know anything about an AMC Flash?


----------



## mr.j.c.higgins (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Deela

I have a 1940 Model AMC Flash, pics are listed at:  http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle643.htm

Post some pics on this site, people can help you with info much easier that way.

Aaron


----------



## mrtoledo (Jan 5, 2009)

i also have a AMC FLASH , does anyone know who made them, or about what year it is? it has a skip tooth sprocket,,new departure model D rear hub,

                          Thanks Bob


----------

